# Mk677 water retention?



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Liking the stuff on a mini cut to help recovery and keep me looking full. However the majority of the water weight is going to my abs and as I'm getting leaner it's now quite hard to observe fat loss. From the scales, I've determined I've holding at least 5lbs of extra bloat.

Anyone know how long it takes for the water retention to go after stopping MK677?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Cronus said:


> Liking the stuff on a mini cut to help recovery and keep me looking full. However the majority of the water weight is going to my abs and as I'm getting leaner it's now quite hard to observe fat loss. From the scales, I've determined I've holding at least 5lbs of extra bloat.
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes for the water retention to go after stopping MK677?


 What brand you running bud out of interest?


----------

